# Anyone doing the Harpeth River Ride



## jajas83 (Aug 31, 2009)

Are any Middle Tennessee riders on these boards doing this century? I got an email that said no more slots available. Just wondering who is doing this ride.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe do a internet search of bike shops within the Nashville area? I am in the Franklin area and there are a number of reputable shops, RB's Cycle, Bike Pedlar, Cumberland Transit, Harpeth Bikes, MOAB, and of course REI to name just a few.

As for the HRR....was really looking forward to it as I work @ Nissan, however I have a work project that will need my attention. It is a great ride and very well sponsored and supported

pablo.


----------

